# Help: Dispersed Camping & Hunting in Huron National Forest



## John Burke (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi, I am new to the forums, to dispersed camping, and to hunting. I will probably ask stupid questions and seem like a total noob, but of the shoe fits...

I am looking to do some dispersed camping in Huron National Forest somewhere along Au Sable River. My goals during this trip are:

1) to gain experience in rustic/dispersed camping. 
2) do some fishing. 
3) scout an area to hunt, come bow season. 

It is my understanding that I can go anywhere in the national forest and do these activities as long as I follow the dispersed camping rules. (stay away from NC zones, at least 1 mile from camp grounds, etc)

Honestly, I have no clue where to start. Any help you can give me about where to go, park, head out, setup camp, hunt, etc. would be very helpful and appreciated. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

This may help.
http://www.fs.usda.gov/activity/hmnf/recreation/camping-cabins/?recid=18536&actid=34


----------



## John Burke (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you Luv2Hunt... I did come across that info in my research, what threw me off was that I also came across a page that said reservations were required between May and Sept. Is this only for camping along Au Sable river corridor?

Any thoughts on where a good trail head (in that area) is for me to start? Perhaps where I can park near the site and setup camp since I may be arriving late?


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

The Mason Tract may be an option. Close to the South Branch Ausable . Crawford Co. Some state land on along the North Branch also,off of North Down river rd.

Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Luckymike (Dec 1, 2010)

I would contact the forest service office located in mio for specifics on camping rules on national forest lands.then head east to McKinley area.lots of places to camp,hunt,fish .


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Well camping while fishing is one thing along the river. It is a whole different picture during gun and late bow season.The DNR has posted many of the trails in that area that lead to the river as No Camping and a lot of the available cleared camping spots will be occupied with vacant trailers and campers claiming "their" spots from late October through rifle season. Camps are very abundant during that time frame. I have a cottage in the area on the river for over 60 years and that's just the reality in the Huron and I suspect most other large public tracts. With some research you can find something especially first two or three weeks of bow. Good luck to you.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Alot of the Au Sable is closed to fishing during deer season as it is a designated trout stream. You'll get a nice ticket if caught fishing it. I camp in the national forest not to far from the au sable. It's great we don't see many other camps around. The ones that we do are the same ones that come every year.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

John Burke said:


> Thank you Luv2Hunt... I did come across that info in my research, what threw me off was that I also came across a page that said reservations were required between May and Sept. Is this only for camping along Au Sable river corridor?


Not certain but I think those reservations are for the designated federal campsites along the Au Sable. They are well marked and you can reserve them online and they cost a few bucks a night. Lots of woods to camp in up there without cost.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Not certain but I think those reservations are for the designated federal campsites along the Au Sable. They are well marked and you can reserve them online and they cost a few bucks a night. Lots of woods to camp in up there without cost.


Yes they are. I guess they were designed for canoers and kayakers paddling into their campsites.


----------



## BigCountry40 (Jul 7, 2016)

Family owns property up there, your just going to have to drive up there and dive in head first. Your first few years/trips will be test runs and maybe a littler frustrating at first. There is a lot of ground to choose from, from my understanding bow hunting in Huron has absolutely no pressure.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

BigCountry40 said:


> Family owns property up there, your just going to have to drive up there and dive in head first. Your first few years/trips will be test runs and maybe a littler frustrating at first. There is a lot of ground to choose from, from my understanding bow hunting in Huron has absolutely no pressure.


I can agree with that. Hardly any bow hunters up there ever, usually if you pass a truck or hunter they're bird hunting. I hunt nowhere near where I see the bird hunters so they don't effect me at all anyway.


----------

